

Bookmarklet Opens URLs In Any Of 53 Different Android Browsers - manymo
https://www.manymo.com/pages/blog/open-in-android-bookmarklet

======
Turing_Machine
The site says "no credit card required", but the TOS says:

Each user must register separately and must have an individual account. You
must provide certain personally identifiable information during registration.
Credit card or other payment information is also required.

~~~
manymo
My fault. We dropped the credit card requirement but didn't change the TOS.
I've just updated the TOS and removed the credit card language.

------
zuber1
Great service, if you allowed us to save our installed apps for small service
fee or something would be even better.

------
cfinger
Very useful tool, solid team.

------
ya
53 LOL

